# Andy Adams Reservoir Fishing!



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

This place is awesome! It has heaps of potential. I love that it is in Layton, but tucked away enough so you don't feel like you are in the city. Check out my blog post about it for all the logistics on fishing it, and getting access: Andy Adams Reservoir

Caught a largemouth bass in the timber and was pleasantly surprised! Go out and check it out! Super fun on Kayaks!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Do you know if they allow electric motors on the pond?


----------



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

My understanding is they don't allow electric motors.


----------

